# spark plug torque



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

18 ft lbs, assuming stock plugs.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, also 24.4047231 Newton-Meters.

What in the hail is a Newton-Meter?

None of my torque wrenches have this scale. One of them says Stone-Cubits.

Newton-Meter wasn't even invented until 1972, but this was the same time they quit making good torque wrenches. So even if you have this scale on your modern torque wrench, don't believe it.


----------

